# POC Jetties



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

To echo eveyone else here.......POC is hot right now.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/a-beginning/at-the-big-jetties-in-poc-and-a-few-random-thoughts/


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

She's a great catch ! Err, I mean, just great catch ! hahaha.


----------

